# County Arms Leicester Various Vists



## diehardlove (Sep 11, 2009)

Been here a few times once by myself once with adam and once with burb147
I wasnt going to post this but thought it might be of interest to someone as still alot to see inside even though its very trashed
everytime i go to this place it sets my imagination off as it could been trading today had got the right managment and i can imagine what a place it would have been in its day
one thing i really like about this place is that in the bedrooms you can still find old photos of the people who ran the pub drinking in the pub really gives to a feeling how nice this place used to be with its long beer gardens looking over the canal and live bands in the summer months






the old pub sign post




very scary looking cloakroom









beer cellar


































as you can see by how many pictures ive posted i like this place and only because it gets my imagination going 
i only live down the road from here so if any body wants a hand looking round it just say
last visit i went on i found a old celling that had been covered up with a pre fab celling thats worth looking at if you go


----------



## Misstee (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Diehard

Glad you did decided to post this. It's always a shame when you see places like this laid to ruin. I have the same thing with hotels. Breaks my heart sometimes and I spend hours dreaming of how they could be bought back to life.

Misstee


----------



## burb147 (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for acompying me here was a good hour despite my nerves as i didnt resally know you lol. id like to go back and try and get a couple more artistic shots at some point so if you ever go back in let me know. id post some of mine but the technological requirements of doing so are beyond me lol. 

love the shot of the three broken windows by the way.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 12, 2009)

let me know when you are off again as this place is somewhere ive never managed to get to yet.
oh nice meeting you today burb btw.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 12, 2009)

hi any time you want to go there we can go just say as im just down the road anyway,glad you come today


----------



## djfresh (Sep 16, 2009)

shame i couldnt get down to see this place :


----------



## burb147 (Sep 16, 2009)

not sure anyone gonna be seeing this place for a while there has been some serious bording going on yesterday all higher level windows are now covered and all doors look like they have been sealed. im gonna take a walk down tomorrw and check the cellar and the entrace we used but my guess is they did a good job.


----------



## kirstykannibal (Sep 16, 2009)

hey I have a photoshoot in leicester coming up next week 
I'd love to do it in here.... could you help us out with getting in?


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 16, 2009)

where theres a will theres a way,and the kids will have it open in a few days anyway,djfresh text me il take you there if you still want to go when im back off holiday


----------

